# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Slot Car of the Koenigsegg CCX

## Brian_Krassenstein

Christian Koenigsegg took his CC prototype to the Cannes Film Festival in 1996, and the reaction to the super car was immediate and positive. That early buzz meant the blazing fast cars could move towards commercial production. Now model car makers The Area71 have built their own version Koenigsegg's dream car – the CCX. The first batch of 1:32-scale cars were 3D printed, and while a number of 3D printed tuning components and upgrade chassis kits are available, the Area71 Koenigsegg CCX is said by the makers to be the first completely 3D printed chassis and body kit available on the market. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/80107/3d-printed-slot-car-ccx/


Below is a look at the 3D printed cars on the track:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Area71 and Italian designer Marco Rizzi's 1:32 scale, 3D printed versions of the AMG Vision, Porsche 901 and Koenigsegg supercars remain as faithful to their full-sized versions as scale and 3D manufacturing technology allow. The cars are built in limited, numbered editions of just 300 each, and there are more models on the way. The new version, the Koensisgegg CCGT, is available for sale now. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/88228/another-koenigsegg-slot-car/


Below is a photo of the latest 3D printed Koenisgegg CCGT:

----------

